# Donner Meat



## Kaylz (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey is anyone able to help me out here, I was wondering how many carbs there is in donner meat and the salad wouldn't be having the pitta or sauce as will add my own so I know it's nutritional value and what's in it but really fed up of having a battered sausage while my OH tucks into a kebab x


----------



## Amigo (Nov 25, 2016)

I read that it's about 5grams carb for the kebab meat (chicken kebab is better) but the problem with the lump of meat on the revolving spit is full of trans fats and salt which is bad for cholesterol. However, eaten with salad it probably isn't a carb nightmare. Some of the bigger pitta breads are very carb heavy so beware of those!

I suspect that deep fried battered sausage has so little meat content, it's a worst choice carb and fat wise to be honest.

A grilled chicken kebab would be the best choice with salad and and I'd risk a dollop of garlic sauce!


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 25, 2016)

How many carbs would there be in the salad do you know as I got a new meter that I have to enter the carbs into and it tells me how much insulin I need to take based on that and other factors, I would probably have a slice of bread or a mini wrap with it and oh don't worry garlic mayo is on the shopping list for tomorrow


----------



## Robin (Nov 25, 2016)

Kaylz said:


> How many carbs would there be in the salad do you know as I got a new meter that I have to enter the carbs into and it tells me how much insulin I need to take based on that and other factors, I would probably have a slice of bread or a mini wrap with it and oh don't worry garlic mayo is on the shopping list for tomorrow


Normal salady things like lettuce, tomato, cucumber, etc, I wouldn't bother to count at all. Any carb content comes in under the radar. It's any dressing you have on it you want to be careful about, just in case it's thickened with cornflour or something carby like that.


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 25, 2016)

I still have no idea what I'd put it into my meter as haha and as I said I would just add my own sauce so I know what's in it feel like I've been livng on Hellman's mayo :') x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 26, 2016)

I have chicken kebabs quite regularly from our local kebab shop.  I do go for donner meat as a treat every now & then.  I don't eat the pitta & have all the salad with garlic mayo.  Has absolutely no effect on my BG.  It's good to know that there is a takeaway I can still eat.


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 26, 2016)

Fantastic Mark I think I will try it next week see how it goes


----------



## James 048 (Nov 26, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I have chicken kebabs quite regularly from our local kebab shop.  I do go for donner meat as a treat every now & then.  I don't eat the pitta & have all the salad with garlic mayo.  Has absolutely no effect on my BG.  It's good to know that there is a takeaway I can still eat.


Great to hear this Mark , stopped kebabs along with all nearly evert hinges else I liked , must treat myself to chicken kebab tonight and check numbers couple of hours afterwards . 
PS hope you and family have a fun stress free weekend Mark .


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 26, 2016)

James 048 said:


> Great to hear this Mark , stopped kebabs along with all nearly evert hinges else I liked , must treat myself to chicken kebab tonight and check numbers couple of hours afterwards .
> PS hope you and family have a fun stress free weekend Mark .


Thanks, James.


----------



## Darren Bennett (Nov 26, 2016)

You guys just made my day


----------



## James 048 (Nov 28, 2016)

Chicken kebab hit the spot and was kind to my numbers , just after  reading some posts on the desert forum , few new ideas for tomorrow evening .


----------

